# One year on Rocket Giotto



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Well had my Rocket machine for just over a year now making 5 -6 cups a day more at weekends

It's never let me down

Cannot fault it really brilliant machine:good:


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad to hear it stevie - got that cooling flush perfected have you?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

That's good news stevied62 how are finding the HX still glad you went that direction?


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Tiny tamper said:


> That's good news stevied62 how are finding the HX still glad you went that direction?


Yes I like the Rocket a lot and a cooling flush is no problem

It just makes good coffee fuss free!


----------

